# Weaning off Breast Feeding



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Hi Jeanette,

I am planning to breast feed until Louis is 12 weeks old .. he will be 8 weeks on Tuesday.  I don't want to remove the breast completely from him suddenly, as I don't think it would be fair on him or my boobs!

I currently give him 1 formula bottle a day ... 11pm feed of 5oz of Aptamil (although he doesn't always want the full 5oz), as I am trying to get him to sleep through; he's a big boy ... 11lb 14.5oz.

I am very lucky, as he doesn't care how he is fed ... bottle or breast, expressed milk or formula, as I deliberately expressed milk and fed him occasionaly from a bottle, or rather DH did from 16 days onwards.

I do appreciate, however, that he gets comfort from breastfeed, which is why I don't want to cut it off, but do it over a few weeks.

My question is would this be the right method to use for Louis and my boobs?  When should I start the process and which feeds?

Louis currently feeds at :

7am - BF
11am -BF
3pm - BF
6.30pmish (depending on bathtime) - BF, bed by 7.15pm
11pm - Formula bottle
4amish - a 5min BF, more habit, than hunger for Louis

Also, are these feeding times OK for bottle feeding too?

Many thanks ... Belinda x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Bels

Well done with the BF.

The routine sounds fine! just leave the morning and bedtime bf feed to last..the bedtime feed should be the last one you stop (ideally). Continue with the BF during the night for as long as Louis wakes up for it (he will stop wanting this himself so no need to swap over to bottle).

Change one feed at a time over a few weeks. You may find that you want to continue with the first and last feed of the day for longer than the 12 weeks.

let me know how you get on

Jxx


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

thanks Jeanette!

Does this mean my 11pm formula bottle is wrong?  I introduced this mainly because I was very tired, plus I notice Louis wasn't satisfied.  

I will start with the 11am feed next week on formula ... should I offer 5oz, as I do for the 11pm feed?

Sorry for the questions, but my HV/HVs ... I don't see a consistent one, has offered absolutely no advice, apart from read the packet!!  

Thanks ... Belinda x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

The 11pm feed is a ''dream feed'' and he will drop this so the formula is fine hun. The bedtime milk will be the one around 7pm.

Offer the 5oz and see..he may want more!!

Jxx


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Thanks for this Jeanette!

I will let you know how I get on .....

Belinda x


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Well I did the first feed today and Louis took 5oz of formula, then the cheeky monkey made out he wanted more, so he went on the boobie, had about 5 sucks of milk then came off    Then burped & possetted his 5 sucks!!!

I think this will be a long process  

Bels x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

These bf babies are very cheeky you know!!

jxx


----------

